# word in Hebrew with four identical letters



## eli.vb.92

i am new here. and i from israel my english is bad but whatever ok 
the question 
what is the word in hebrew with four same letters ???

טוב לדוברי עברית אהלן מה קורה אני מישראל החידה מופנת גם אליכם נראה
אותכם פותרים 
החידה

מצא מילה בעברית שכל ארבעת האותיות שלה הם אותו הדבר דוגמא
אאאא


----------



## origumi

Easy for natives... we can leave the question for non-natives (I can see two answers).


----------



## eli.vb.92

דבר מהם ואגב אין שניים אם אתה מוצא שניים מה שאתה רוצה !!!

there is no two words and if you know so tell what is ?


----------



## tFighterPilot

I also know the answer, but have no idea what's the second one that origumi is talking about.


----------



## Ambassador Charles

I think a non-native will find it near impossible to solve. Perhaps not!


----------



## eli.vb.92

ok the answer is "... and his Hook"   in hebrew is "וווו"
התשובה היא וווו שפירושה היא ווו (ומתלה) שלו שנכתב וווו


----------



## tFighterPilot

eli.vb.92 said:


> ok the answer is "... and his Hook"   in hebrew is "וווו"
> התשובה היא וווו שפירושה היא ווו (ומתלה) שלו שנכתב וווו



Good job ruining your own thread.


----------



## berndf

origumi said:


> (I can see two answers).


Is the other one maybe:
Haha! !הההה
?


----------



## Ambassador Charles

That's not a word


----------



## origumi

The other one is from their certain letter (that's a clue).


----------



## tFighterPilot

origumi said:


> The other one is from their certain letter (that's a clue).



Yeah, I suppose מממם is a word. "From their Mem"?


----------



## eli.vb.92

berndf said:


> Is the other one maybe:
> Haha! !הההה
> ?



if it's word so i have another word with 10 chars shhhhhhhhhhh and lol
אם זה אצלך מילה אז יש לי מילה בת 10 אותיות שששששששש ו חחחחחחחח


----------



## Phenies

I hope no one actually makes laugh sounds like חחחחחחחחחחח


----------

